# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  مثلثات

## amirhoseing79

با سلام 
من هرکاری کردم مشکلم با این مثلثات (فصل دوم ریاضی 3 تجربی) حل نشد!
چجوری اینهمه فرمول رو باید واقعا یاد گرفت ؟ حتی بلدم باشم چجوری تو ذهنم طبقه بندی کدوم که سوالارو دیدم بفهمم از کدوم باید برم اخه!
نیاز هست اثبات هارو بلد باشیم؟

----------


## Erfan17

سلام
داداش منم همین مشکلو داشتم و واقعا صفررررررره صفر بودم واسش !
ولی اومدم اول ریاضی الا مثلثاتشو دو قسمت اولو دیدم که خیییییلی به دردم خورد و دیدم بهش عوض شد !
قبلا سعی کردم بخونمش ولی همین دید و نظر شما رو داشتم
خلاصه اینکه اون دو قسمتو دوبار دیدم و نکته برداری کردم و از اول شروع کردم از رویه خیلی سبز خوندن 
هرجایی هم گیر میکردم انقد پا فشاری میکردم که بلاخره بهش میرسیدم
به نظرم تازه اولاش اسون ترین جاهاشه 
این معادلات مثلثاتی میتونه اذیت کنه
ولی شناخت رویه دایره رو هم داشته باش کامل 
یاحق

----------


## amirhoseing79

> سلام
> داداش منم همین مشکلو داشتم و واقعا صفررررررره صفر بودم واسش !
> ولی اومدم اول ریاضی الا مثلثاتشو دو قسمت اولو دیدم که خیییییلی به دردم خورد و دیدم بهش عوض شد !
> قبلا سعی کردم بخونمش ولی همین دید و نظر شما رو داشتم
> خلاصه اینکه اون دو قسمتو دوبار دیدم و نکته برداری کردم و از اول شروع کردم از رویه خیلی سبز خوندن 
> هرجایی هم گیر میکردم انقد پا فشاری میکردم که بلاخره بهش میرسیدم
> به نظرم تازه اولاش اسون ترین جاهاشه 
> این معادلات مثلثاتی میتونه اذیت کنه
> ولی شناخت رویه دایره رو هم داشته باش کامل 
> یاحق


فیلم ها آلا رو دیدی ؟
اسم دبیرش؟

----------


## Erfan17

اره ولی فقط سه قسمت از مثلثاتشو دیدم
اقای امینی اگر اشتباه نکنم اسم دبیرشونه و واقعا خیلی خوبه
لینکشم واسم میزارم
ولی داداش دیدی فیلمو حتما شروع کن با درسنامه هر کتاب کاری که داری تست و تمرین

http://sanatisharif.ir/Sanati-Sharif-Lesson/32/26

----------


## sajad564

آشتی با مثلثات تخته سیاه بگیر من داشتم چند سال پیش...چیز توپیه

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

انصافا تو مثلثات آقای منتظری عالی کار کرده
حرف آخر مهندس منتظری ۹۵/۷/۲۲ 28426435-021

----------


## yasintabriz

به نظرم فرمولارو بنویس رو یه کاغذ بزار جلوی چشمت. بعد شروع کن به حل کردن بدون زمان. یه تعداد تست که زدی برگرد از اول بزن ولی سعی کن بدون نگاه کردن به کاغذ. ضمنا اگه کتاب تستت انواع فرمولارو جدا کرده باشه بهتره. یه چند روزی باید درگیر باشی تا یاد بگیری.هرروز واسش وقت بزار راه میفتی

----------


## amirhoseing79

> به نظرم فرمولارو بنویس رو یه کاغذ بزار جلوی چشمت. بعد شروع کن به حل کردن بدون زمان. یه تعداد تست که زدی برگرد از اول بزن ولی سعی کن بدون نگاه کردن به کاغذ. ضمنا اگه کتاب تستت انواع فرمولارو جدا کرده باشه بهتره. یه چند روزی باید درگیر باشی تا یاد بگیری.هرروز واسش وقت بزار راه میفتی


شما خودت سوم بودی برای ریاضی چه کتابی داشتی؟

----------


## yasintabriz

> شما خودت سوم بودی برای ریاضی چه کتابی داشتی؟


من ریاضی سوم چنتا کتاب داشتم.خیلی سبز گاج الگو. اگه میکرو رو داری ازون شروع کن. همون خوبه بعدم خیلی سبز.الگو هم خوب نیست.

----------


## amirhoseing79

> من ریاضی سوم چنتا کتاب داشتم.خیلی سبز گاج الگو. اگه میکرو رو داری ازون شروع کن. همون خوبه بعدم خیلی سبز.الگو هم خوب نیست.


خودم میکرو و خیلی سبز دارم
پس اونجوری که گفتی پیش میرم
سپاسگزارم

----------


## roc

> با سلام 
> من هرکاری کردم مشکلم با این مثلثات (فصل دوم ریاضی 3 تجربی) حل نشد!
> چجوری اینهمه فرمول رو باید واقعا یاد گرفت ؟ حتی بلدم باشم چجوری تو ذهنم طبقه بندی کدوم که سوالارو دیدم بفهمم از کدوم باید برم اخه!
> نیاز هست اثبات هارو بلد باشیم؟


اگه فرمولارو یه باراثباتشو ببینی ویه بارخودت اثباتش کنی ویهبارحفظ شکنی
دیگه یادت نمی ره

درباره روش حل هم باید سوال حل کنی البته بعد از حفظ کردن کامل فرمولا

مثلثات شاید 10 تا فرمول اطلی داره
یه 10 تا دیگه فرعی

بقیه فرمولا که میشه فرعی در فرعی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  حتی تو خواب هم به درت نمی خورند :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amirhoseing79

دوستان دیگه که نتیجه گرفتن نظری ندارن؟

----------


## fatma

من مثلثات الاء رو دیدم واقعا عالی کار کرده ، آقای امینی راد هست دبیرش، نگاه کن عاشق مثلثات میشی !!

----------


## jarvis

*تمرین مداوم*

----------


## amirhoseing79

> *تمرین مداوم*


خداوکیلی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amirhoseing79


با سلام 
من هرکاری کردم مشکلم با این مثلثات (فصل دوم ریاضی 3 تجربی) حل نشد!
چجوری اینهمه فرمول رو باید واقعا یاد گرفت ؟ حتی بلدم باشم چجوری تو ذهنم طبقه بندی کدوم که سوالارو دیدم بفهمم از کدوم باید برم اخه!
نیاز هست اثبات هارو بلد باشیم؟



لازم نیس خودت اذیت کنی
برو از پایه مثلثات کار کن .. زیادم طول نمیکشه ( همش چن ساعت ) ... همه این فرمولا وست آب خوردن میشه
اثباتشونم لازم نیس*

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amirhoseing79


خداوکیلی 


حداقل از این مطمئنم که بهتر از تاپیک بیخود زدن و تلف کردن وقتتون برای پیدا کردن راه های میانبره.
حالا دیگه خود دانی*

----------


## Merlin021

*واقعا به یاد سپردن 10-20 تا فرمول و کارایی اون ها اینقدر سخته ؟؟ مثلا ما قراره کنکور بدیم ها*

----------


## amirhoseing79

> *واقعا به یاد سپردن 10-20 تا فرمول و کارایی اون ها اینقدر سخته ؟؟ مثلا ما قراره کنکور بدیم ها*



در نگاه اول شاید اسون باشه
کسی رو نمیشناسم بگه مثلثات اسون بود و راحت یاد گرفتم
من میخوام ببینم روش درستش چجوریه که بهش مسلط شد
شما قراره کنکور بدی بترکونی نه ما !

----------


## hassansm

همانطور که دوستان هم گفتن راهش اینه که زیاد تمرین کنی
متن رو با دقت بخون چند ساعتی بیشتر طول نمیکشه بیشتر فرمول ها فرعی هستن که از فرمول های اصلی بدست میان.
بعد برو سراغ حل سوال ، اولش یه مقدار سخته که سوال رو بدون نگاه کردن جواب حل کنی ولی کم کم راه میفتی.یادگیری ریاضی در هرحال حوصله میخاد با سوالات سروکله بزن و گلاویز شو مطمئنا موفق میشی!
باطی مراحل گفته شده اگه باز هم توی سوالی از مثلثات مشکل داشتی توی تلگرام بپرس
آدرس تلگرام

----------


## Merlin021

> در نگاه اول شاید اسون باشه
> کسی رو نمیشناسم بگه مثلثات اسون بود و راحت یاد گرفتم
> من میخوام ببینم روش درستش چجوریه که بهش مسلط شد
> شما قراره کنکور بدی بترکونی نه ما !


*
من نمیگم اسونه اما سخت هم نیست اونقدردر مقابل به یاد سپردن خیلی چیزای پرت و پرت شیمی و... البته از نظر من . من هم قرار نی بترکونم از اخر اول نشیم خوبه  روشش همون تمرینه و این که ساری منظور بدی نداشتم *

----------

